

The Maybe Type and Its Consequences - bensummers
http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community/blog/MaybeType

======
tel
The author seems to be learning a lot from Haskell, but still unable to really
accept the larger picture

 _Fortress goes beyond Haskell in that the type Maybe[\T\\] extends type
Generator[\T\\] so that it can be treated much like a set that will generate
either one item or no items at all. One can conveniently use generator syntax
to extract the contained item of a Maybe type, bind a variable to that value,
and then execute a chunk of code---but only if there is in fact a contained
item_

The following examples are both _trivially_ available in Haskell as the very
general monadic binding (>>=) or a case statement.

It's great that other languages are learning powerful lessons that the strong
typing in Haskell can teach, but if they're going to do it they might as well
learn all that they can instead of stumbling down the same path again.

I bet in no time Fortress will have do notation.

